# Birdseye Maple Cane



## Dalecamino

My first item turned on a lathe aside from a pen . Got the blank from Bellforest Products . The hardware is from CSUSA , and I finished the wood with friction polish also from CSUSA . I eliminated the bushings and turned it as one piece . By not having a center support , I had to sand it as opposed turn using tools . Thanks for looking . Any comments are welcomed . Sorry for the poor photography .


----------



## hewunch

NICE!! Great job!


----------



## rjwolfe3

Beautiful!


----------



## el_d

Great Job Chuck. I Really like the handle. It goes well with the wood.


----------



## Dalecamino

Thank you all . This cane is for my cousin . He has collected canes and walking sticks from all over the world , and I noticed that none of them were light colored wood . So , I thought I would fix him up . :wink:


----------



## ldb2000

Great job on that Chuck . That is an awesome piece of wood .


----------



## Dalecamino

ldb2000 said:


> Great job on that Chuck . That is an awesome piece of wood .


 Thank you Butch ! Been wanting to do this for a couple of years , and finally got it done . Glad you approve !


----------



## mickr

nice sanding job!


----------



## jleiwig

If you ever do another one look into a steady rest so you can use your turning tools and hopefully make it a little easier on yourself.

Either way though..beautiful piece.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Very fine job. That is beautiful and unique, I'm sure it will be appreciated.
The few canes I have made proved near impossible to turn, even with a steady rest.
Just too long and slender. I first cut down with a draw knife, then, like you, did the final work with sanding on the lathe. Tedious but possible.
Another approach is to use couplings and turn shorter sections.


----------



## Larry in Harrow

Very nice job Chuck.  A question, if I may.  How do you determine the length of a cane for a specific person?


----------



## Dalecamino

Thank you all for the kind words . Being my first cane , and a gift that probably never be used by it's intended recipient , I simply guessed at a suitable length . Maybe someone who knows how this is done can answer the question .


----------



## writestuff

*Turning canes!*



dalecamino said:


> Thank you all for the kind words . Being my first cane , and a gift that probably never be used by it's intended recipient , I simply guessed at a suitable length . Maybe someone who knows how this is done can answer the question .


 
I'm certainly no expert, but several years ago I made several.  I turned them on a Crafsman lathe the had a 48" bed, and made them of various lengths.  For my own use, I stood with my hand at my side, andwith my wrist bent at 90 degrees measured to the floor from my palm.  This distance will vary with each individual, and I don't know that it is right, I just know it works for me.
I never had any sucess with the joyned canes, as they were never straight the way I made them, and they tended to loosen up with the vibration of walking.
Mr. bell has some truly outstanding figured maple,  and would certainly appreciate your posting your pictures on thier website, (www.bellforestproducts.com).  Our AAW turning club meets there  and I always come home with more turning wood 
WS (Bob)


----------



## Dalecamino

writestuff said:


> I'm certainly no expert, but several years ago I made several. I turned them on a Crafsman lathe the had a 48" bed, and made them of various lengths. For my own use, I stood with my hand at my side, andwith my wrist bent at 90 degrees measured to the floor from my palm. This distance will vary with each individual, and I don't know that it is right, I just know it works for me.
> I never had any sucess with the joyned canes, as they were never straight the way I made them, and they tended to loosen up with the vibration of walking.
> Mr. bell has some truly outstanding figured maple, and would certainly appreciate your posting your pictures on thier website, (www.bellforestproducts.com). Our AAW turning club meets there and I always come home with more turning wood
> WS (Bob)


 Bob Thanks . That's pretty much what I did , and considered my cousin is 3 inches shorter than me . I have some pen photos posted on the Bellforest forum . And plan to send these photos to them . Not sure if they're good enough quality . Nice folks over there . Thanks for the comments .


----------



## mickr

Larry in Harrow said:


> Very nice job Chuck. A question, if I may. How do you determine the length of a cane for a specific person?


  Hi Larry..measure from   bent palm of hand while it  is straight down your side..better to make them too long than too short!!!


----------



## Oldwagon

Real nice job.Your cousin should be proud of this one.  Todd


----------



## el_d

I have made a few and from what I researched you should have the customer stand straight with hands down at his/her sides and mark the length at the wrist. 

 Total hight of the cane (Where the hand will rest) should hit the customer at the wrist so when they lean over they have good support. Too low they have to lean over too much and could fall, Too high and they may not have the arm strength to help hold themselves.

But my mom liked hers a little bit higher. I guess it would be a comfort thing.


----------



## CSue

Beautiful work with a gorgeous piece of wood!  Thats a treasure.


----------



## ablair

Nice!


----------



## areaman

very nice looking cane. great figure on the wood too


----------



## Larry in Harrow

el_d said:


> I have made a few and from what I researched you should have the customer stand straight with hands down at his/her sides and mark the length at the wrist.
> 
> Total hight of the cane (Where the hand will rest) should hit the customer at the wrist so when they lean over they have good support. Too low they have to lean over too much and could fall, Too high and they may not have the arm strength to help hold themselves.
> 
> But my mom liked hers a little bit higher. I guess it would be a comfort thing.



Thanks Lupe and everyone else, that gives me a good idea of length.  I've got a carved eagle head cane project in the new year.


----------



## Dalecamino

Thank you for the compliments friends !


----------



## Rifleman1776

Larry in Harrow said:


> Very nice job Chuck.  A question, if I may.  How do you determine the length of a cane for a specific person?



Very good question. I believe most canes made, and used, are too long for the person using them. I have made myself two canes (for future use, if ever) and they are shorter than 'store bought'. They fit me and I like them.
BTW, one has a nearly 1" hickory shaft and an antique brass tip from a horse hame. It is heavy and stout. I call it my 'New Orleans walking stick'.


----------



## Dalecamino

Good information Frank . I saw on a TV show decades ago , that a good walking stick was indeed made from Hickory , because it was stout . I may put one of those in order .


----------



## writestuff

*A little long, yes!*



mickr said:


> Hi Larry..measure from bent palm of hand while it is straight down your side..better to make them too long than too short!!!


 Having walked with one for a few years,  the method I suggested works pretty well.  I'm sure that the orthopedic people are mjch more scientific about it.  
WS (Bob)


----------



## Larry in Harrow

writestuff said:


> Having walked with one for a few years,  the method I suggested works pretty well.  I'm sure that the orthopedic people are mjch more scientific about it.
> WS (Bob)



Thanks Bob.  Sounds like your the man with the experience.  I'm going to start with one using your advise but just a ball end for a test before I go through with the carved one.  With that problem solved I still have to pick the material for the eagle's beak.  The design I have in mind exposes the sharp beak to possible peril should the cane fall over.


----------



## writestuff

*Eagles head?*



Larry in Harrow said:


> Thanks Bob. Sounds like your the man with the experience. I'm going to start with one using your advise but just a ball end for a test before I go through with the carved one. With that problem solved I still have to pick the material for the eagle's beak. The design I have in mind exposes the sharp beak to possible peril should the cane fall over.


Larry,
When I started making canes I used several of the CUSA heads, and found that the only one comfortable was the curved T head.  I put quite a bit of preassure on my cane hand, and those other CSUSA shapes  can hurt a lot afeter a very short time.  If you can make the head in the form of the two T handles already posted here I'm sure it will work.  I think the most uncomfortable I have used is the steam bent "drug store" cane.eace:
WS (Bob)


----------



## WriteON

Dalecamino said:


> My first item turned on a lathe aside from a pen . Got the blank from Bellforest Products . The hardware is from CSUSA , and I finished the wood with friction polish also from CSUSA . I eliminated the bushings and turned it as one piece . By not having a center support , I had to sand it as opposed turn using tools . Thanks for looking . Any comments are welcomed . Sorry for the poor photography .


Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful. Love that BEM.


----------



## WriteON

Are they 1”, 1.25”. What did you begin with.


----------



## Dalecamino

WriteON said:


> Are they 1”, 1.25”. What did you begin with.


It was definitely not 1.25" and I believe it was just over 1" This WAS 10 years ago  Take a look at their website for dowels. They have a wide range of species. As well as diameters.


----------



## Dalecamino

Here you go Frank, I did it for you.





						1" Exotic Wood Dowels | Exotic Wood, Birdseye Maple, Curly Maple, Tiger Maple - Bell Forest Products
					

1" Exotic Wood Dowels - Exotic Wood, Birdseye Maple, Curly Maple, Tiger Maple | Buy online!




					www.bellforestproducts.com


----------



## WriteON

Dalecamino said:


> Here you go Frank, I did it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1" Exotic Wood Dowels | Exotic Wood, Birdseye Maple, Curly Maple, Tiger Maple - Bell Forest Products
> 
> 
> 1" Exotic Wood Dowels - Exotic Wood, Birdseye Maple, Curly Maple, Tiger Maple | Buy online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bellforestproducts.com


Hey thanks. I appreciate this. I’m not going to turn the dowel.  Only the ends. Are you saying the 1.25 is slightly over 1” not 1.25. That would be ok with me.


----------



## Dalecamino

WriteON said:


> Hey thanks. I appreciate this. I’m not going to turn the dowel.  Only the ends. Are you saying the 1.25 is slightly over 1” not 1.25. That would be ok with me.


No...I'm saying the 1" is slightly over 1" But that's what I got, a 1" dowel and all I had to do was sand it, and finish it, and fit the hardware on the ends.


----------



## WriteON

Dalecamino said:


> No...I'm saying the 1" is slightly over 1" But that's what I got, a 1" dowel and all I had to do was sand it, and finish it, and fit the hardware on the ends.


ok... perfect... just want to sand / finish. Maybe some burn lines and inlays eventually. 1' is perfect. I'm ordering.


----------

